# Lapierre Carbon Hinterbau



## schulzf72 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo! Fahre ein Zesty 714 aus 2009 mit Carbon Hinterbau. Bin eine Weile Schwalbe 2,4er Hinterreifen gefahren (Fat-Albert) und musste nun leider feststellen, dass die Sattelstrebe links eine Scheuervertiefung hat...:-(
Heisst also, muss neu...
Habe mich hier bei mir in Heidelberg an einen Händler gewandt, der sagt mir er habe bei Lapierre nachgefragt und das Ersatzteil (NUR die Sattelstrebe, NICHT die Kettenstrebe) koste 500 Euro, abzüglich 30% wenn man eine Rechnung über den Erwerb des Rades vorlegen kann (was ich kann). Ein Lagersatz mit allen Lagern für den Hinterbau koste weitere 100 Euro. 
Sind die Zahlen normal? Geht das günstiger?

So sieht übrigens die Stelle aus, kommt auf dem Foto nicht so raus, ist leider als Vertiefung tastbar...
Anhang anzeigen 331758 

so habe ich mir zunächst mal geholfen...hält bisher...nicht lachen!

Anhang anzeigen 331759 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? ist doch eigentlich sehr schade, dass man keine 2,4er auf einem All-Mountain fahren kann, oder?

Gruss an Alle!
Frank


----------



## Pogo-Ride (8. Januar 2015)

Achja, sry wenns Off Topic ist...
Meide einfach alles was im Entferntesten den Namen Lapierre trägt 
Habe schon Torturen bezüglich kaputter Rahmen und Schwingen bei diesem selbstgefälligen Verein erlebt, dass ich aus Überzeugung Rufmord betreibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schulzf72 (8. Januar 2015)

OK...bisher hatte ich eigentlich keinen schlechten Eindruck...erzähl doch mal!


----------

